# My Puppy Ate Cat Litter



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello all, My 2 and half month old German Shepherd puppy ate my cats kitty litter today! I had just stepped away for a min and when I came back I caught him in the litter box, with his mouth full of kitty litter. when I had caught him eating the kitty litter and told him to spit it out, he started barking at me and biting me. I got very angry at him, and in that anger, frustration I give him a little slap on the butt. I later realized that I shouldn't have done that and felt guilty. I know there must be a way to stop him from eating the kitty litter. My question is that should I be looking for a 24 hour vet to get him checked out. The kitty litter was the cheap stuff that you find at your local store. You know the cheap $5 for a 20 pound bag. Any one that can help, I would greatly appreciated it, thank you all in advance.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you sure it was the litter? Most dogs go after the cat poop not the litter.


----------



## mightymal (Sep 23, 2009)

Just as a PSA: It will be much easier to help you if you can use punctuation 

Do you know how much litter he ate? Is it clumping or is it non-clumping? Is it made out of clay?


----------



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

mightymal said:


> Just as a PSA: It will be much easier to help you if you can use punctuation
> 
> Do you know how much litter he ate? Is it clumping or is it non-clumping? Is it made out of clay?



Sorry about the punctuation i have a bad habit of not using any online hehe. 

I really don't know what kind it was because we ran out and i just threw the empty bag away i am going to buy some tomorrow will let you know then sorry. 



TooneyDogs said:


> Are you sure it was the litter? Most dogs go after the cat poop not the litter.


Yes i am sure he ate the litter because we clean the box every time our cat goes to the the bathroom if we don't he wont use the box and i had cleaned it just before he ate it all fresh litter and the cat has not used it.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The clumping litter swells to a large, sticky mass when it gets wet. That's the 'bad' kind for ingesting especially if he ate alot of it. While it's not toxic, it can cause blockage.


----------



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

TooneyDogs said:


> The clumping litter swells to a large, sticky mass when it gets wet. That's the 'bad' kind for ingesting especially if he ate alot of it. While it's not toxic, it can cause blockage.


Should i be looking for a vet right now? I am really worried now. i don't want him to get sick.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Call the vet hotline...they can advise you of what action to take.


----------



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

TooneyDogs said:


> Call the vet hotline...they can advise you of what action to take.


I called them they said its ok he will just have some diarrhea just look after him and call the vet in the morning.


----------



## bimmergirl84 (Jun 23, 2009)

desiking911 said:


> Hello all my 2 month old, almost 3 month old, German Shepherd puppy ate my cats kitty litter today i just steeped away for a min and saw him in the litter box and his mouth full of it i got so mad at him i know i shouldn't have i give him a little slap on the butt because he was not listening to me i feel really bad about it but he wouldn't listen to me started barking and getting all mad at me but anyway my question is should i be looking for a 24 hour vet to get him checked out the kitty litter was the cheap stuff you find at your local store you know the cheap $5 for a 20 pound bag one any help is greatly appreciated thank you all in advance.


Looks just like my WGSD! 

Our pup got into the cat litter twice. Both times she had a bout of the runs that lasted a few days. The vet gave her some antibiotics and she was okay after a few days. 

She did eat the clumping cat litter/poop so we were vigilant about making sure that she was still eating, drinking, and pooping. We would run our gloved fingers through her poo to make sure that the litter came out (it did). 

If she ate the cheap cat litter then it's probably not the clumping litter so she "should" be okay.... 

What I learned is put the cat litter in a place where she CANNOT get to it. That is the only way to be sure that she won't do it again.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Assuming it's clay litter, he's probably going to get pretty constipated. Just be extra-vigilant about blockages.

ETA: You could look into the Clevercat top entry litter box.


----------



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

bimmergirl84 said:


> Looks just like my WGSD!
> 
> Our pup got into the cat litter twice. Both times she had a bout of the runs that lasted a few days. The vet gave her some antibiotics and she was okay after a few days.
> 
> ...


I took him to the vet today, the vet said he will be fine if you have any major problem just come back.

I might have to put a kitty door in the bathroom so he can't get to it again.







canteloupe said:


> Assuming it's clay litter, he's probably going to get pretty constipated. Just be extra-vigilant about blockages.
> 
> ETA: You could look into the Clevercat top entry litter box.


He mostly had diarrhea today with a little bit or hard poop. 

hehe that litter box looks like something my cat would love to sleep in lol


thank you all for the help.


----------

